# Fishin4amission report central east



## hardin083

Nice job... Looks like a nice day out! Are you fishing the satellite beach area?


----------



## redjim

Wonderful job!!! I believe I saw you while I was throwing the long rod in your sharp WATERMAN!

[smiley=thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher

Got the chance to do a little scouting, today with my dad. Adventure's in our back yard pretending we were in the glades.




Ended up finding some productive water once it warmed up. 3 reds, snook, and some black drums. Bass fishing lures with shaky heads seemed to do the trick. God bless


----------



## redjim

Way to go Shannon!!!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher

Thanks Jim I'm going to have a flamingo report this weekend! 
Maybe we can get out soon and chase some.


----------



## grovesnatcher

*Re: Fishin4amission whitewater*

Big Dave and I did a power trip down in whitewater bay, left at sun up and pulled out at sunset. Over all we caught 40-50 fish on soft plastics, mirrorlures, and top water. Many trout 3-4 lbs, reds mainly rats, jacks, lady's, sharks, and many tarpon denials. Over all it was a beautiful day with cool birds, gators, and mangroves. My iPhone went dead so missed a lot of pics but got a couple.





Thanks Dave for a great day in Gods backcountry


----------



## mikeregas

Great place to spend the day!!!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Yes how'd your trip go? Let me know if you want to fish sometime.


----------



## mikeregas

my trip was good, lots of jacks, trout, lady fish, jumped a nice tarpon in the shark river and couldnt get a redfish to eat if my life depended on it. 

With that being said, I can't wait to go back down there again. It's one of the coolest places I have ever been. 

Lets get out on the water one day and see if we can get into them.


----------



## redjim

Shannon, sounds like you had a ball down South!!! 
[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## mikeregas

Its always fun, when I go someplace and look at my cell phone and see "No Service" [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher

This weeks adventure took us out on my local flats, it was beautiful this week. Light winds Clearwater and nice fish some tailing reds and some big trout. 


Caught on a pink saltwater jerk bait, sight fished in a foot of water, it was a killer strike and a good fight about 28 inches long. Most of all a great day of fellowship on the water!


----------



## grovesnatcher

The Lord blessed us this morning with a great sunrise and multiple shots on trout,reds,and this black. She ate a black fly in the clear water, so it was great to see the take! Over all a great morning on the banana.


----------



## redjim

Photoshop can even make a lousy caster look decent. 



Shannon, your a great fellow with a wonderful goal in life. Too bad the world does not have more people like you.


----------



## hardin083

Great job guys!  Water looks clear and calm, and a black drum on the fly is sweet!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Spent some time on satellite beach yesterday, seas were a little rough for the HB so we took a friends boat and scored some nice cobia. This one took a orange jig with a feather tail. Sight fished her and invited her to dinner. She resisted but I told her I had fresh mango salsa.

[URL=http://s233.photobucket.com/user/grovesnatcher/media/imagejpg2.jpg.html]


----------



## redjim

Great job Shannon!

Especially considering the flotilla wonderful that you did so well! Keep it up!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Megalops

Nice cobia!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Thanks I tried the fly rod but no takers, plus I can only throw it 20-30 ft so I need much practice, I took my first lesson with Kim the other day, thanks Jim. This girl would have spooled the 7wt anyway.


----------



## redjim

That fly rod will come Bro. Try not to fish with it until you throw is decent. Kim, told me you were really good. 

You are right about him probably spooling the seven. Really nice fish though!

Off to MI now to get more tarpon before work. You and I will be nailing them soon enough.

Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## permitchaser

I am hungry for Cobia


----------



## shiprock8

Looks like you know what to do with a cobia! That plate looks delicious!


----------



## hardin083

Nice Cobia for sure! Were you in the indian river Thursday morning? Saw a boat while I was wading this morning in the Rockledge area, and I thought it looked like your boat.


----------



## el9surf

Nice Cobia Shannon! Did you ever get the prop addressed on the hb ?
I have been meaning to text you with the model number but been too busy to even use the boat. 
Let me know if you want to try and get out of the port and throw the fly rod at some cobes.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Hardin, I did fish Thursday and got some trout and snook, nothing to big though, most fish came on the east side docks irl.

El surf I would love to, we just need a calm day. It's a rough and windy forecast this week. Pray for clam weather.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Got to take a coast guard veteran out a couple of days ago and we had a good day down in the Sebastian area, we had a great sunrise.

Also a fun dock fight with a nice upper slot red who made us both get in the water to unwrap him around the many pilings.

We also saw many big snook and a few little ones liked our plastics.

The hornet put some fishes in her belly 


God bless our military veterans may you keep them in your prayers.


----------



## redjim

Way to Shannon!

That darn nice red really has some serious RED color almost looks like a red snapper.

Keep up the good work.

Hope we get out next week together.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Got to take my mom and dad out on a Mother's Day adventure. God blessed us with great weather and many tails. 
Mom was happy

Then this one hit!

Dad was jealous but came back with his own!

It's was great to share time with my family, which you can't replace.

Bless someone today with a fishin trip  ;D


----------



## DBStoots

Awesome, Shannon! Glad to see your folks out on the boat together! Is your Dad rockin' a pony tail?


----------



## redjim

Wow, great day Shannon!

Wonderful to spend it with your folks!!!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher

Had a great week which started out talking with red jim on his dock talking about big fish and praying that his leg would be healed soon so I can pole him up on some fish. Then he clued me in on some backwaters and I ended up seeing and hooking up some blacks, and 8 spot red which could of come in handy during this weekend redfish hells bay tournament.
Thanks to el surf we had a great day out on the water teasing up some nice reds on the lagoon. Broke some off hooks on top water, which hurt our feelings but we had a great time with the whole HB gang at jbs. Good food and great fishing ;D


----------



## shiprock8

Nice! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## el9surf

It was a great day of fishing, especially given the conditions. Tailing & crawling fish, a topwater redfish bite and a rare ML snook were all part of the fun.


----------



## grovesnatcher

We needed a camera man  next time we need take more pics, you getting a slam in the lagoon was cool. Your boat looks great hopefully I'll get to pole you around again soon.


----------



## redjim

Great looking fish as usual Shannon!

Looking forward to fishing again and thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## el9surf

Next owners tournament we need to talk with Blair and borrow his camera man for a couple hours


----------



## grovesnatcher

Shark week! Been fishing the creeks this week with some tarpon hook ups but none to the boat  but have been getting to have some fun with sharks. Fished with a Swedish guy and put him on some sharks, tarpon jumps, and a solo trip in the yak this morning after my trip canceled. More sharks a spinner which almost dove into the yak, and some type of sand shark and Bonita. And watched a guy catch a big tarpon which drug him a couple miles offshore. Got spend time with my dad who caught a small snook, shark, and jacks. Had a great week off sharing God's creation and hearing some drags screaming!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Tarpon and big jacks have come into our coastal waters and we got in some great action in the waterman last week off the beach. We spotted a large chain of fish off the satellite bch area and followed them with the trolling motor. We jumped 3 fish and got one on light tackle top water after a long fight we leadered her and then she broke off stealing my plug as a lip ring if you find her grab my skitterwalk  plus a big bruiser jack who fought us for 35 mins. It's a blast in a small skiff in the right conditions. Love to see a pelican skimming along right beside us at 30 mph flying effortlessly looking for bait just like we are, riding into the sunrise. F4AM 





We are going to need a bigger boat!


----------

